# Corsair Vengance Pro RGB 3200 Taktproblem



## Cronos39 (19. November 2019)

Hi,

ich habe mir vor kurzem neue Rechnerteile bestellt und habe ein Problem mit dem Ramtakt nach dem Zusammenbau.

Beim Start ist mir aufgefallen das mein RAM mit 2133MHZ taktet statt mit den angegebenen 3200 MHZ.
Nach kurzer Recherche habe ich das XMP Profil aktiviert. Dies führte dazu,
dass der RAM im Uefi mit 3200MHZ angezeigt wird und auch die Timings stimmen, aber leider startet der Rechner dann nicht mehr.
Nach mehreren Momenten des Schwarzen Bildschirms, kommt die Meldung das etwas nicht funktioniert und ich mit F1 zurück ins Uefi komme.
Ich habe daraufhin versucht den RAM manuell zu takten und mit den vom Hersteller vorgesehenen Timings von 16/18/18/36 eingestellt.
Zusätzlich die MHZ auf 3200 und die DRAM Voltage auf 1,35V.
Leider bringt auch dies keinen Erfolg. Wenn ich aber 3000MHZ mit den oben genannten werten stelle, bootet der Rechner einwandfrei.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich auf die 3200 MHZ komme. Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen dass das bei Intel kein Problem ist.
Ich möchte kein Glaubenskrieg anfangen, aber ist der Unterschied zwischen 3000 MHZ und 3200 MHZ überhaupt messbar?

Liebe Grüße und danke vorab 


Mein System:
Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Edge AC
CPU: Intel Core I7 9700K
RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengance Pro RGB CMW32GX4M2C3200C16

Der Rest kann meinem Profil entnommen werden.


----------

